# Literature Requests



## grovestep (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey guys! I’m taking some literature requests. I’m looking to bulk up my portfolio on furry material before I open commissions later in the month. My only stipulation is that the characters involved are furries!
I can do NSFW material, they can be discussed in DMs after you comment expressing interest.
Just leave a comment and I’ll get with you ASAP! Hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 2, 2020)

I very much enjoy NSFW stories!

My kinks list is on my profile under INFO, something from that should work well!

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 2, 2020)

If you're interested in working with either my hyena or my Sergal, NSFW or SFW - That would be cool!



Spoiler: Inspirational pieces


----------



## Pandosham (Jan 2, 2020)

Id be interested


----------



## grovestep (Jan 2, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I very much enjoy NSFW stories!
> 
> My kinks list is on my profile under INFO, something from that should work well!
> 
> Thanks for the offer!



I can work with that! It’s a thorough list so I’m sure I can find something. Do you have any characters you’d like included, or just a generic story?  




ConorHyena said:


> If you're interested in working with either my hyena or my Sergal, NSFW or SFW - That would be cool!



oh your characters are awesome looking! Feel free to DM with details about them and what you’d potentially like in the story! 




Jacob Walter said:


> Id be interested



Sure! You can DM me with the details!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 2, 2020)

grovestep said:


> I can work with that! It’s a thorough list so I’m sure I can find something. Do you have any characters you’d like included, or just a generic story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, starring my guy would be ideal!


----------



## grovestep (Jan 5, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Well, starring my guy would be ideal!



Oh, squirrel characters are so cool! Do you have any tidbits about his personality? I'd hate to portray him wrong.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd love one... NSFW. discuss it in a pm.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 7, 2020)

grovestep said:


> Oh, squirrel characters are so cool! Do you have any tidbits about his personality? I'd hate to portray him wrong.



*Species*: Squirrel
*Age*: 31
*Operating System*: Windows 7
*Personal Quote*: Just because you put in the effort, doesn't guarantee you'll get the desired result!
*Music Type/Genre*: Soft Pop Rock
*Favorite Movie*: Zootopia
*Favorite Game*: Hidden Object Mysteries
*Favorite Game Platform*: Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis
*Music Player of Choice*: Youtube
*Favorite Artist*: Aaron
*Favorite Animal*: Colorful Birds, Rodents
*Favorite Website*: E Hentai
*Favorite Food*: Poutine, Chocolate, Nachos, Nuts

*My hobbies include: Furry comics, vintage video games, board games, bowling, mini golf, lunches, drinks, walking, convention planning!

Love hot weather and the beach, fruity drinks, swimming, souvenir shopping, waterfalls, rainbows, castles, and volcanoes!

Fantasy, fireflies, mist, fog, swamps, and jungles!*


----------



## grovestep (Jan 7, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> *Species*: Squirrel
> *Age*: 31
> *Operating System*: Windows 7
> *Personal Quote*: Just because you put in the effort, doesn't guarantee you'll get the desired result!
> ...



Thank ya!!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 9, 2020)

I might be interested in throwing a character of my own in the mix if you like. Possibly more than one!


----------



## grovestep (Jan 9, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I might be interested in throwing a character of my own in the mix if you like. Possibly more than one!



Sure! : )


----------

